# Earned our SchH 1



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

I posted it under "Braggs" and some pictures too!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1121180&page=1&fpart=1


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm pretty nervous about ours this fall.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

Congratulations!!!! Good for you!!!


----------



## George Acevedo (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!!


----------

